# CIC BOQ - What do they teach you?



## mz589 (12 Nov 2006)

Okay I have a few questions about the BOQ for the CIC (after searching this site and reviewing documentation at RCIS I still have these basic questions).

For the record I have not joined a unit yet I am in the process of doing so.

I am assuming that while at BOQ we will be taught to march, salute etc? Is there any physical training in the BOQ course?

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## mysteriousmind (12 Nov 2006)

ypu will basic PT every morning if you are doing it full time, 

you will learn about:

- how to give a course, 
- how to make a mission (leadership) basic
- how to drill
- you will have courses on ethic 
- you will have courses on how to have a metting with your cadet (basic)
- you will have courses on how to get a lesson plan ready
- you will have courses on how not to abuse your saff and cadets


If i remember correctly you will earn how to type a memo

thats what i remember from my BOQ in 1999


----------



## PViddy (12 Nov 2006)

What region are you from as training odes vary slightly from each region, which is why they are changing the course.  Depending on when you get in, you might receive some of the new training.  From what i hear their will be a lot more distant ed training in the pre instructional package.

PV


----------



## CO 113 (15 Nov 2006)

BASIC OFFICER QUALIFICATION COURSE (BOQ)

The aim of the Cadet Instructors Cadre, Basic Officer Qualification Course is to provide a situation wherein candidates will learn basic military skills, acquire military and leadership knowledge, gain knowledge of instructional techniques and acquaint candidates in those subjects which CIC officers must know to carry out their duties successfully.

Duration: 10 training days
PIP REQUIRED: BOQ
Prerequisites:
course: N/A
element: tri-service
other: candidates must be enrolled as an Officer Cadet in the CIC and posses complete uniform

Be aware there will be a change coming soon to the progression of courses for CIC.  Currently courses are linked to rank progression, but in the near future this will not be so.  The BOQ will be closer to the BIT course, and courses on admin, sup, trg, co, etc will be available to those who have completed their MOC.


----------



## dano (16 Nov 2006)

I sat in classrooms from 0730-1800. 

Prepared me well for the lecure style at school. ahah.


----------

